# Best Colnago Frame for the "Large Gent" ?



## bart puss (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a Dream Plus in size 60cm. 

I find it rock solid for somebody of my size 6ft 2in tall, 230lbs  contemplating getting another nag but not sure which will be most suitable for my size and weight etc.

Like to try something other than Aluminium.

Any suggestions please !


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

The C50 should be fine for you. 



bart puss said:


> I have a Dream Plus in size 60cm.
> 
> I find it rock solid for somebody of my size 6ft 2in tall, 230lbs  contemplating getting another nag but not sure which will be most suitable for my size and weight etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Master X Lite*

Coming back in 2006. This would be a great ride for a large /strong rider, or even a medium sized guy like me.


----------

